# Contractor recommendations



## navymich (18 Jan 2013)

The conversation in  this thread  made me think of starting this topic.

With all of the moving around that CF members do, and all the want/need for renovations (not all of us are do-it-yourselfers), recommendations for contractors will certainly help the process.  And I'm sure that others have been in the same position and have had the luck of finding "the" person.  Or maybe the unluckiness of finding a dud.

So post the city, the room(s) that you had done, and your recommendation(s).  And definitely post if there is someone that should not be on the top of a list.

If you're looking for a contractor, say where you are at and hopefully someone can help you out.


----------



## navymich (18 Jan 2013)

I am in Winnipeg (St. James area) and looking for someone for bathrooms (both which have plumbing and electrical issues).


----------



## IBX.Lee (19 Jan 2013)

Go figure! Too bad you don't need woodwork, I'm from St. James too but have just about nil experience in plumbing and I'm not going to tech school for electrical till summer. Now if you needed a bookshelf...


----------



## kevytj (6 Aug 2018)

IBX.Lee said:
			
		

> Go figure! Too bad you don't need woodwork, I'm from St. James too but have just about nil experience in plumbing and I'm not going to tech school for electrical till summer. Now if you needed a bookshelf...







			
				airmich said:
			
		

> I am in Winnipeg (St. James area) and looking for someone for bathrooms (both which have plumbing and electrical issues).







			
				airmich said:
			
		

> The conversation in  this thread  made me think of starting this topic.
> 
> With all of the moving around that CF members do, and all the want/need for renovations (not all of us are do-it-yourselfers), recommendations for contractors will certainly help the process.  And I'm sure that others have been in the same position and have had the luck of finding "the" person.  Or maybe the unluckiness of finding a dud.
> 
> ...





Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

